# Numedalslagen



## oerkel (1. März 2005)

Moin,moin!

Ich werde dieses Jahr das erste mal Südnorwegen am Numedalslagen Urlaub machen. Ich wäre hoch entzückt, wenn jemand von euch schon mal dort gefischt hat. Ich habe schon des öfteren mit der Fliege gefischt.Ich glaube aber, das ich mit einer zweihand nicht so richtig umgehen kann. Blinker und Wurm müssten doch auch gehen.Ich weiß, das es einer der größeren Lachsflüße ist und somit der Lachsfang sich etwas aufregender gestalten könnte. Umso besser wären ein paar leckere Tips!!;+Ferner wären ein paar praktiktips super!


----------



## salmon Wim (8. März 2005)

*AW: Numedalslagen*

Hallo, 
Schicke doch mal eine Mail nach arne.lindsverk@2i.net im Brufoss Feriesenter (Tel 0047 33 1299 20) oder besorge Dir im Salmoverlag ISBN 3-00-013505-7 das Buch" Lachse und Meerforellen in Norwegen" von Georg Rosen . Zum Einsteigen reicht dies alle Mal. 
Gruss
 salmon Wim


----------



## oerkel (9. März 2005)

*AW: Numedalslagen*

Hallo Salmon Wim!

Ich dachte schon, das gar keiner mit diesem Gewässer zu tun hatte.Das Buch von Georg Rosen habe ich mir schon geordert.Nur eines fehlt finde ich. Es wird nicht genauer eingegangen, wie gewässerspezifisch fischen sollte. Ich habe schon einges von dir in den letzten Tagen im Forum gelesen. Du scheinst ja richtig ein Lachs -infizierter zu sein.|supergri Ein Freund von mir.Frank Brodrecht.(kennst du vielleicht noch von Fisch&Fang) hatte mir mal eine 9er Fly geschenkt.Er sagte, das das im Grunde genommen ausreicht. Manko ist lediglich, das ich mit einer zweihand die Fische kontrollierter Drillen kann. Und Spinn- oder Wurmangeln ist ja so ziemlich verpöhnt unter euch FlyFi`s, ne? Hast du schon in Bruffoss gefischt?..#h ..Gruß Oerkel


----------



## havkat (9. März 2005)

*AW: Numedalslagen*



> hatte mir mal eine 9er Fly geschenkt.Er sagte, das das im Grunde genommen ausreicht.



Das kommt wohl, in erster Linie, auf den Fluss/Wasserstand an und wieviel Backing auf der Trommel ist, oder? 

Ich kann dir leider auch nicht viel zum Numedalslagen sagen.

Allerdings *musst* du auf jeden Fall dein Angelgerät desinfizieren lassen. In der Nähe des Lagen grassiert der Gyrodactylus!

Da verstehen die Norgs keinen, aber überhaupt keinen Spaß!

Kannste vor Ort machen lassen. 

Dort wo du die Lizenz für die entspr. Strecke erwirbst, wird man dir sagen können wo du dein Tackle "duschen" lassen kannst.
Oder vorher anmailen.

Desinfekt-Bescheinigung nicht vergessen. Beim Fischen immer am Mann! 

Noch ´n Link, leider nur auf Norsk. Dort sind e- mail Adressen und Karten-Verkaufsstellen aufgeführt. (Startseite. Oben links.)

numedalslagen.no


----------



## oerkel (11. März 2005)

*AW: Numedalslagen*

Hallo havkat!
Danke dir für die interessante Seite.super informativ!!!Einige Seiten sind sogar in englisch.Was mir aber widerum fehlt sind ein paar Tips in Sachen Montagen. Also wenn einer noch etwas auf Tasche hat, sagt es mir bitte!!|supergri


----------

